# Aux input or Ipod connection



## Adam1980

Could any owners tell me if there is an aux input anywhere in the TT MKII. Looking at options at the minute and the functionality of the Ipod dock seems to make it a bit pointless i.e. having to set up playlists, no track display, not charging the ipohne. Is the aux there as standard or is it a separate option? Does it only come when the the smyphony radio is added.

Also where is the input located? Dash, Glovebox etc?

Thanks

Adam


----------



## Suge_K

Jesus...about 10 threads on this in the last day...

AUX is now standard on all UK cars...its located behind the handbrake in the recess between all the seats...so easy to plug an Mp3 player in...

I specced ipod connection, can be used as a changer without the faff of discs...also with an eye on potentially adding track names through some sort of dongle at a later date...getting Nav+ installed now so it no longer interests...

S


----------



## Ikon66

so with the correct lead will an ipod play through aux into bose with concert headunit?

If yes where can i get a lead?

edit - will this do?

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?Mod ... &U=strat15


----------



## Suge_K

Yes....correct...sound quality is good too...get a stand like grants on TTT and Ipod Touch is a good alternative to ipod connection...

Not this cable...just a normal mini stereo jack lead...just uses your cars stereo as if they were headphones

S


----------



## Ikon66

8)  so is there a button on the HU to select aux?

will just be an interim measure until i fit DD satnav system


----------



## Suge_K

Correct my son...

Tosh is fitting my Nav+ for me this evening...saved bout a grand off the option price...keep your eyes peeled and could find a bargain...looks so much better than aftermarket and you keep the DIS integration...

S


----------



## Toshiba

Suge_K said:


> Correct my son...
> 
> Tosh is fitting my Nav+ for me this evening...saved bout a grand off the option price...


Youve not seen the fitting charge!

On the head just press CD until AUX is displayed
On nav+ its a menu on the screen.


----------



## Suge_K

Whatever you can find under the seats is yours to keep...wouldve been a fortune in my last car...

Just hoping the screen looks ok... :?

S


----------



## phil3012

Slightly off topic sorry, but does the iPod connector delete the AUX socket?

I have the iPod on my current car (okay so it isn't an Audi, but same group) and by opting for the iPod meant they didn't fit an AUX socket at the factory.

Cheers


----------



## Suge_K

On a TT you get AUX whatever you spec...

I have AUX and Ipod...

S


----------

